# Johann Heinrich Heidegger's Introduction to the NT (Epistles)



## dildaysc

I am beginning a translation of Johann Heinrich Heidegger's (Scholastic) _Handbook_ _of the New Testament: Epistles_.

If you are interested in following along, as portions are completed, I plan to post them to this thread.

But first...

...a little about Heidegger himself.

Johann Heinrich Heidegger was born to Johann Hartmann, dean of the chapter, and Magdalena Wagner, a pastor’s daughter, on July 1, 1633, at Bäretswil in the Canton of Zürich. Johann Heinrich began his theological studies at the Collegium Carolinum in Zürich, and proceeded to Marburg, where he lived with, and studied under, the celebrated Ludwig Crocius, one of the most prominent theologians of the German Reformed Church.[1] He finished his studies at the Heidelberg University, obtaining his doctorate in Theology (1659).

Even while he was wrapping up his studies, his teaching career was beginning. At Heidelberg, he became the assistant of Johann Heinrich Hottinger, the renowned Swiss Orientalist,[2] and received his first teaching appointment at Professor Extraordinarius of Hebrew, and later of Philosophy. Heidegger was translated to Steinfurt (Westphalia), where he filled the chair of Theology and Ecclesiastical History (1659-1665).

While stationed at Steinfurt, two important events transpired in Heidegger’s life. In 1661, he married Elisabeth von Duno, daughter of a Swiss businessman, shaping his domestic life: And, shortly thereafter, he took a study trip into Holland, where he made the acquaintance of Johannes Cocceius, and fell under the influence of his federal/covenant theology,[3] leading to a reshaping of his theological thought.

In 1665, Heidegger was elected Professor of Moral Philosophy at Zurich, and two year later he succeeded Hottinger, his former mentor, in the Chair of Theology. He had truly come home: Heidegger would continue in this post until his death in 1698, declining numerous offers from other prestigious institutions.

While at Zurich, Heidegger rose to become one of the most prominent Reformed Theologians of Switzerland (together with Francis Turretin[4]), and of his age, the period of High Reformed Orthodoxy. Although a man of international reputation and influence, Heidegger was first and foremost an educator. His _Corpus Theologiæ Christianæ_, and its two abridgements, were leading theological textbooks among the Reformed for half a century. He also produced instructional works on Biblical interpretation and church history. As part of the academic exercises in which he was constantly involved, he published an almost endless series of dissertations, disputations, and diatribes. The Heideggerian corpus is massive, and a monument to his indefatigable industry.

As an educator of theological students, Heidegger had occasion to speak to the controversies of the time. In speaking to the issues that were dividing those professing Christ, he certainly sought truth and precise accuracy of statement, but at the same time, as one longing for unity, he was ever gentle and moderate in his tone. In this way, Heidegger is a model of Christian irenicism. Nevertheless, he shows himself to be a capable polemicist in his writings against Roman Catholic theology and practice.

These qualities are illustrated in his involvement in the composition of the _Formula Consensus Helvitica_ (1675). For more than a generation, the Reformed churches, especially those of France and Switzerland, had been agitated by the aberrant theology arising from the faculty of the Academy of Saumur, and spreading through the churches. Moise Amyraut (1596-1664) was teaching a hypothetical universalism, a modified form of Calvinism, in which God first decreed the salvation of humanity by Christ’s atonement, but, because fallen man cannot believe, a second decree was issued to bless certain individuals with the presence and power of the Holy Spirit, enabling belief. Josue de la Place (1596-1665), denying the immediate imputation of the guilt of Adam’s sin to his posterity, was asserting that man’s guilt was based solely upon his own sin. Adam’s sin does negatively affect his posterity, but not immediately through the imputation of guilt, but rather mediately through the conveyance of a corrupt nature, which sinful and corrupt nature incurs guilt. Finally, Louis Cappel (1585-1658) denied the authenticity and authority of the Hebrew vowel points and accents, introducing a destructive criticism into Reformed theological thought.

In an effort to address these errors, and restore unity to the Reformed churches, it was proposed that a creed be drafted. Heidegger was selected to compose the draft of what would be the _Formula Consensus Helvetica_. Heidegger’s draft did indeed refute the three principal errors coming out of Saumur, asserting an efficacious redemption, particular and limited atonement, and the inspiration of the vocalization of the Hebrew text; but the entire production was tempered in multiple ways by Heidegger’s moderation. First of all, some of the Swiss theologians desired that the creed contain condemnations of the problematic elements of the Cocceian theology and of Cartesian philosophy; Heidegger passes by these in silence. Second, the tone of the document is moderate and restrained, so much so, that the condemnations of Saumur were actually made sharper before the creed was approved. Third, Heidegger addresses the theological issues, but he does not condemn anyone by name. In Heidegger, rigorous and precise Reformed Orthodoxy is found in a mild and gentle tone.

Although the intention in drafting the _Formula_ was to bring unity to the Swiss Reformed Churches, it had the opposite effect, disquieting the churches and becoming itself an object of debate. The influence and official recognition of the _Formula_ did not last long.

Johann Heinrich Heidegger went to his rest and reward in 1698. A story is told of Heidegger, that he, on his death bed, as he listened to the prayers of his friends, said, “Such prayers are real chariots of Elijah on which to ascend to heaven.”

[1] Ludwig Crocius (1586-c. 1653) was a German Reformed Pastor and Theologian. He served as Professor of Theology at Bremen from 1610 to 1655, and was chosen as one of Bremen’s delegates to the Synod of Dort. Although caught up in the heated controversies of the age, Crocius is remembered for his gentleness and moderation.

[2] Johann Heinrich Hottinger (1620-1667) was a Swiss Reformed theologian and philologist. He served as Professor of Church History, Oriental Languages, and Rhetoric at Zurich (1642-1655), and later as Rector of the same (1661-1667), with a brief stay in Heidelberg as Professor of Oriental Languages (1655-1661).

[3] Johannes Cocceius (1603-1689) was born in Bremen, Germany, and went on to become Professor of Philology at the Gymnasium in Bremen (1630), held the chair of Hebrew (1630) and Theology (1643) at Franker, and was made Professor of Theology at Leiden (1650). He was the founder of the Cocceian school of covenant theology, bitter rival to the Voetian school.

[4] Francis Turretin (1623-1687) was a Genevan Reformed theologian of Italian descent. After studying at Geneva, Leiden, Utrecht, Paris, Saumur, and Montauban, he was appointed as the pastor of the Italian refugee congregation in Geneva (1648), and later Professor of Theology at the Genevan academy (1653). His _Institutio Theologiæ Elencticæ_ has been heavily influential in Reformed circles, shaping Charles Hodge’s _Systematic Theology_ and Herman Bavinck’s _Gereformeerde dogmatiek_.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## dildaysc

So the question may be asked, why undertake a translation of Heidegger’s _Handbook of the Bible_? Three reasons.

First, during the period of Protestant Scholasticism, generations of the greatest theological minds in history applied themselves to educational method. The goal was to provide a broad and deep theological education with the utmost efficiency. When one considers the theological luminaries that were produced by this method of education, and their theological attainments at relatively young ages, the goal was largely achieved. In succeeding generations, the educational methods of Protestant Scholasticism were set by, and then largely forgotten, much to the hurt of theological education in the present day. The translation of Heidegger’s _Handbook_ is part of an effort to recover the powerful educational methods of Protestant Scholasticism.

Second, as part of Christian catechism (the training of Christians in the fundamentals of the faith), it is important to inculcate a general acquaintance with the Scriptures, their structure and teaching. Heidegger’s _Handbook of the Bible_ is a powerful tool to that end, and a contribution to that literature.

Third and finally, modern Biblical scholarship has raised issues and multiplied theories with respect to matters of special introduction (matters of authorship, date, setting, etc., of the Biblical Books). Consequently, in modern theological education, almost all of the attention is given to issues of special introduction; comparatively little attention is given to the study of the Scriptures themselves. In other words, almost all of the time is spent studying issues “around” the Scriptures, but not so much the Scriptures themselves. Although Heidegger is certainly not unaware of the rising negative criticism of the Scripture (the theology of Saumur and the rising Cartesian Rationalism had already raised most of the issues, at least in germ), his _Handbook_ is intended to give the student an introduction to the Bible and to the Biblical Books themselves. If the translation of Heidegger’s _Handbook_ could contribute to a refocusing of theological education, even if in some small way, the effort will have been worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc

The Preface to Heidegger's _Handbook_.


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger whets our appetite for what's coming in his introductory study on Romans...


----------



## dildaysc

Through the years, the New Testament has been divided in various ways.

In this post, Heidegger alludes to the older, threefold division: Historical Books (Gospels-Acts), Didactic/Doctrinal Books (Epistles), and a Prophetic Book (Revelation).


----------



## dildaysc

In this post, Heidegger gives us a summary of the Labors and Martyrdom of the Apostle Paul.


----------



## dildaysc

In this post, Heidegger categorizes the Epistles of Paul...


----------



## dildaysc

In this post, Heidegger reflects upon the style of the Apostle Paul, and how it is suited to his subject matter, the glorious Gospel of Jesus Christ!


----------



## dildaysc

How did Paul's Epistles end up in their current order? What was the order of their writing?

In this post...


----------



## dildaysc

The fascination with Paul's Epistle to the Romans is neither new, nor undeserved.

The ancients called it, "the Catechism of the Christians".

In this post...


----------



## dildaysc

Who were the intended recipients of the Epistle to the Romans?

In this post...


----------



## dildaysc

What are we to make of the subscripts, attached to the Pauline Epistles? Inspired, or not?

What are we to make of the subscript of Romans in particular?

Heidegger discusses...


----------



## dildaysc

What was the occasion for Paul's writing to the Romans?

Heidegger explores...


----------



## dildaysc

In this post, Heidegger argues that the Book of Romans is a key for unlocking the treasury of Scripture!


----------



## dildaysc

What?! The Book of Romans originally written in Latin?

At least, there was an ancient tradition that it was so.

Don't miss De Moor's more expansive treatment in the "Comments"!


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger's introduction to the Pauline Epistles in now available in its entirety (under "Romans")! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------



## dildaysc

Some of the ancients complained of the obscurity of style of Romans. Roman Catholic theologians were only too happy to agree.

Were they right?

Heidegger responds...


----------



## dildaysc

It is not always easy to correlate Paul's writing to the events of his Apostolic ministry.

However, Heidegger narrows in on the writing of Romans...


----------



## dildaysc

Given the density of Romans, it is more than a little helpful to have a good outline.

In this post, the learned Heidegger provides one...


----------



## dildaysc

In this post, get acquainted with Paul's Epistle to the Romans at a glance!


----------



## dildaysc

The importance of the Apostle Paul for the Western tradition can hardly be over-estimated.

Heidegger gives us a "Who's Who" of Pauline interpretation!


----------



## dildaysc

I have been chipping away at Heidegger's rather lengthy list of Commentators on Romans. I should be finished in a few days.


----------



## dildaysc

The importance of the Epistle to the Romans can hardly be exaggerated!

Heidegger gives us a run-down on the best commentators and commentaries.


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger's Introduction to the Epistle to the Romans in now available in its entirety for the first time in English! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger gives us an exciting preview to his introductory study on 1 Corinthians!


----------



## dildaysc

In order to understand 1 Corinthians, it helps to know a little something about ancient Corinth.

Heidegger takes us on a brief tour...


----------



## dildaysc

Many Greek manuscripts of 1 Corinthians include a subscript.

What are we to make of it?

Heidegger explores...


----------



## dildaysc

What prompted Paul to put pen to paper in 1 Corinthians?

Heidegger explores...


----------



## dildaysc

1 Corinthians got your head spinning?

Heidegger summarizes the Epistle in one tidy paragraph.


----------



## dildaysc

When did Paul write 1 Corinthians?

Heidegger discusses...


----------



## Colin

_ThankYou!_


----------



## dildaysc

Did Paul write another Epistle to the Corinthians?

Heidegger investigates...


----------



## dildaysc

Colin said:


> _ThankYou!_


Happy to do it. I'm blessed.


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger gives us a detailed outline of 1 Corinthians! Valuable!


----------



## dildaysc

There is a lot going on in 1 Corinthians! Heidegger gives us the whole Epistle at a glance!
https://www.fromreformationtoreform...bible-handbook-1-corinthians-synoptic-outline
Very helpful!


----------



## dildaysc

In this post, Heidegger gives us a "who's who" of commentators on 1 Corinthians!
https://www.fromreformationtoreform...r-s-bible-handbook-1-corinthians-interpreters
The best history has to offer!


----------



## dildaysc

For the very first time...

Heidegger's Introduction to 1 Corinthians is available in English! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------



## dildaysc

In this post...

Heidegger whets our appetite for his introductory study of 2 Corinthians!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Corinthians: Chapter Summary


The Inscription of the Epistle. Achaia as it was in the time of Saint Paul, 1. Why would Saint Paul join Timothy to himself in the inscription? 2. The Subscription. That the Epistle appears to have been written in Macedonia, and to have been sent by Titus and Lucas, 3. The calumnies of the False...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

2 Corinthians was intended, not for a single congregation, but for a collection of churches.

Heidegger explains...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Corinthians: Inscription


1. The Inscription of the Epistle. Achaia as it was in the time of Saint Paul. This Epistle was also inscribed to the same recipients as the former, to the Corinthians or τῇ ἐκκλησίᾳ τοῦ Θεοῦ τῇ οὔσῃ ἐν Κορίνθῳ, to the Church of God which is at Corinth, and also τοῖς ἁγίοις πᾶσι τοῖς οὖσιν ἐν...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Was 2 Corinthians co-authored by Timothy?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Corinthians: Authorship


2. Why would Saint Paul join Timothy to himself in the inscription? Saint Paul, the author of the Epistle, in the inscription joins Τιμόθεος ὁ ἀδελφός, Timothy our brother, with himself, 2 Corinthians 1:1; which he also does in other Epistles, namely, Philippians, Colossians, and Thessalonians...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Few would argue that the subscript of 2 Corinthians is inspired, but is it accurate?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Corinthians: Subscript


3. The Subscription. That the Epistle appears to have been written in Macedonia, and to have been sent by Titus and Lucas. That this Epistle was written ἀπὸ Φιλίππων τῆς Μακεδονίας, διὰ Τίτου καὶ Λουκᾶ, from Philippi of Macedonia, through Titus and Lucas, the common subscription has it. In a...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Much of the New Testament is devoted to the problem of False Teachers.

Today, it is considered bad manners and maliciousness to even suggest that there are such.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Corinthians: Occasion for Writing


4. The calumnies of the False Apostles, and other things, furnished the occasion for writing the Epistle. The occasion for the writing of this Epistle is best gathered from the order of this disputation. That is, he wrote the former Epistle, whereby the False Apostles and others were grievously...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

It has never been easy to confront false teaching and false teachers.

Nevertheless, Paul does it faithfully and courageously.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Corinthians: Argument of the Epistle


5. The Argument of the Epistle. Now, the argument of this Epistle is not simple, but multifaceted. For one moment Saint Paul is recounting his journeys and various events in them: at another moment he is answer the objections and calumnies of his enemies: at yet another moment he is exhorting to...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

At what point in Paul's career did he write 2 Corinthians?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Corinthians: Time of Writing


6. The time of the writing of the Epistle, namely, the year following the writing of the former Epistle, is elicited. Saint Paul appears to have written this Epistle neither immediately after the first, nor much after. For, when from Ephesus, where he wrote the first Epistle, he loosed...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Paul's Second Epistle to the Corinthians tends to receive less attention than his First.

Familiarize yourself in moments with Heidegger's outline!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Corinthians: Detailed Outline


7. The Parts of the Epistle are two: I. A narration of the journey of Saint Paul, and what things befell him here and there, with various digressions interspersed (2 Corinthians 1-9). II. Saint Paul’s Apology, in which he defends the Apostleship and power committed to him (2 Corinthians 10-13)...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Paul's Second Epistle to the Corinthians tends to receive less attention than his First.

Familiarize yourself in moments with Heidegger's outline!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Corinthians: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. Narration of the journeys of Saint Paul, with various digressions interspersed: chapters 1-9: in which are: 1. A narration of those things that happened to Saint Paul in Asia: chapter 1:1-14. 2. The reason for the hindrance to his coming: a. Not lightness, but so that he might...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger gives us history's best interpreters of 2 Corinthians!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Corinthians: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: None separately. REFORMED: Heidegger, Meyer, Musculus, Prædinius,[1] Zwingli. English: Sclater. LUTHERAN: Calixtus, Melanchthon, Runge, Weinrich. ROMAN CATHOLIC: Contzen, Hofmeister, Stevartius, Stapleton. ADD the Interpreters of all the Books of the New Testament, and also of the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Another milestone!

Heidegger's Introduction to 2 Corinthians is now available in its entirety, free and online! for the first time in English!






New Testament Survey | Class Page


This course is a survey of the entire New Testament, with an abiding focus upon the fulfillment of Old Testament promises concerning Messiah. Let's get ready for the Study.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger previews for us his introductory study on Galatians!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Galatians: Chapter Summary


The Inscription of the Epistle. The Galatians, Gallo-Greeks, 1. The Subscription disapproved. It appears to have been written, not at Rome, but at Ephesus, 2. The occasion and argument of the Epistle, 3. It appears to have been written near the end of the two years at Ephesus, a little before...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger gives us a snapshot of the ethnic and political history of Paul's Galatia!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Galatians: Inscription


1. The Inscription of the Epistle. The Galatians, Gallo-Greeks. Among the shorter Epistles of Saint Paul the first was written πρὸς Γαλάτας, to the Galatians. Galatia was a province of Asia Minor, of which the Gallic inhabitants, immigrants after rising of Rome, mixing themselves with the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Is the subscript to the Epistle to the Galatians accurate?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Galatians: Subscript


2. The Subscription disapproved. It appears to have been written, not at Rome, but at Ephesus. The Subscript reads: ἐγράφη πρὸς Γαλάτας ἀπὸ Ῥώμης, written to the Galatians from Rome. So also the Arabic and Syriac. The Arabic adds that this was sent by Timothy. Nevertheless, these things are not...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Paul bids the Galatians to maintain faithfully the Gospel, and Christian Liberty, not abusing it to licentiousness.

A suitable word for the churches of our day...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Galatians: Occasion and Argument of the Epistle


3. The occasion and argument of the Epistle. The occasion for writing the Epistle was furnished by the seduction of the Galatians, who, having been taken in by some disturbers, thought that circumcision was to be adjoined to the profession of the Christian name. Hence the Apostle, trying to...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

When and where did Paul write his Epistle to the Galatians?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Galatians: Time of Writing


4. It appears to have been written near the end of the two years at Ephesus, a little before both Epistles to the Corinthians. This Epistle is located among the first written by Saint Paul by Tertullian in his adversus Marcionem, book 1. By that very Paul, says he, who, being yet rude in grace...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Let us reaquaint ourselves with the Gospel of Free Grace, and the Perfect Law of Liberty!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Galatians: Detailed Outline


5. There are two Parts to the Epistle: I. Defense of the Gospel preached by Saint Paul, especially of the freedom of the New Testament from the servitude of the law (Galatians 1:1-5:12). II. An admonition concerning the use and abuse of Christian liberty (Galatians 5:13-6:18). Interpreters of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

A better vaccine...

False Gospels continue to spread their contagion. The teaching of Galatians is a powerful inoculation against this disease.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Galatians: Synoptic Outline


SYNOPTIC TABLE OF THE EPISTLE TO THE GALATIANS The parts: I. Defense of the Gospel and liberty preached by himself, chapters 1:1-5:12. In which is: 1. A defense of the Gospel: chapters 1, 2: in which: a. He asserts his Gospel, received, not from men, but from God alone: chapter 1. b. And also...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger provides for us history's best interpreters on GALATIANS!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Galatians: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: Augustine, Jerome. REFORMED: Gomarus, Grynæus, Megander, Meyer, Musculus, Naum,[1] Olevian, Zwingli, Dao, Pareus, Momma,[2] Akersloot,[3] Waeyen.[4] English: Ferguson, Lushington,[5] Rollock, Perkins. LUTHERAN: Battus,[6] Betuleius, Brentius, Chytræus, Cogeler,[7] Corner,[8]...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Yet another translation milestone!

Heidegger's Introduction to GALATIANS is now available in English for the first time! free and online!






New Testament Survey | Class Page


This course is a survey of the entire New Testament, with an abiding focus upon the fulfillment of Old Testament promises concerning Messiah. Let's get ready for the Study.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Ephesians is sometimes called "the shorter catechism" of the New Testament.

Here, Heidegger whets our appetite for its study.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ephesians: Chapter Summary


The Inscription of the Epistle. Marcion denied that it was written to the Ephesians. The opinion of Grotius and Ussher concerning the same being written to the Laodiceans, Ephesians, and others at the same time, refuted, 1. Ephesus, a city of Asia, a colony of Ionia, devoted to the worship of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc

Ephesians...not written to the Ephesians? What?

Heidegger explores...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ephesus: Inscription


1. The Inscription of the Epistle. Marcion denied that it was written to the Ephesians. The opinion of Grotius and Ussher concerning the same being written to the Laodiceans, Ephesians, and others at the same time, refuted. This Epistle, ever esteemed excellent among the Pauline Letters, is...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

What was Ephesus like in Paul's day?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ephesus: The City of Ephesus


2. Ephesus, a city of Asia, a colony of Ionia, devoted to the worship of many-breasted Diana. Saint John was not the first to preach the Gospel in it, but rather Paul. Ephesus was a maritime city of Asia Minor, a colony of Ionia, famous for its Temple of Diana πολυμάσθου, the many-breasted one...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Is the scribal subscript to Ephesians historically accurate?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ephesians: Subscript


3. The Subscription, that it was written at Rome, and sent by Tychicus. Thus the Subscription stands: πρὸς Ἐφεσίους ἐγράφη ἀπὸ Ῥώμης διὰ Τυχικοῦ, it was written to the Ephesians at Rome through Tychicus. That it was written at Rome is urged by his express mention of his bonds in Ephesians 4:1...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Why did Paul write his letter to the Ephesians?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ephesians: Occasion and Scope of the Epistle


4. The occasion and scope of the Epistle. Saint Paul had preached, Acts 20:29, 30, that it was going to happen, that after his departure from Ephesus grievous wolves would enter, not sparing the flock, and that from those very Ephesian Elders would arise ἄνδρες λαλοῦντες διεστραμμένα, men...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger summarizes the contents of Ephesians for us in a few brief statements! Valuable!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ephesians: Argument of the Epistle


Announcement: A Limited-Time Opportunity to help provide a world-class Reformation and Puritan library to the ministers of the world for free! (See the green banner.) 5. Argument of the same, information concerning the mysteries of the faith, and the duties of the Christian life. Therefore...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Paul's Roman imprisonment, and the writing of Ephesians...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ephesians: Context of Writing


Announcement: A Limited-Time Opportunity to help provide a world-class Reformation and Puritan library to the ministers of the world for free! (See the green banner.) 6. It was written by Saint Paul at Rome, in chains. That this Epistle was written before Saint Paul saw the Ephesians...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Put on the whole armor of God!

Heidegger provides an outline of Ephesians...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ephesians: Detailed Outline


7. There are two Parts: I. Exposition of the mysteries of the Christian faith and salvation (Ephesians 1-3). II. The duties of the Christian life, by which one walks worthily of the calling of Christ (Ephesians 4-6). Interpreters of the Epistle, Ancient, Reformed, Lutheran, Roman Catholic; and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Get an overview of Ephesians at a glance!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ephesians: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. The Mysteries of the faith, chapters 1-3. In which is: 1. The praise of God on account of the spiritual benefits bestowed: chapter 1:1-15. 2. A prayer, that the Ephesians might know: a. The power of God toward believers, in which is: α. A comparison of it with that power, whereby...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger gives us a list of history's best interpreters of Ephesians!

Read Paul Bayne's Commentary on Ephesians. You won't feel like you wasted your time!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ephesians: Interpreters


INTERPRETERS OF THE EPISTLE TO THE EPHESIANS HOLY FATHERS: Jerome. REFORMED: Amyraut, Ludwig Crocius, Megander, Musculus, Naum, Olevian, Scultetus, Zanchi, Zwingli, Melchior,[1] Knibbe.[2] English: Baynes,[3] Boyd,[4] Ferguson, Ridley,[5] Rollock, Binemannus. LUTHERAN: Battus, Bucer...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Johann Heinrich Heidegger's introductory study on Ephesians is now available in its entirety for the first time in English!

Free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------



## dildaysc

Let's study Philippians with Heidegger!

Posts coming daily...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Philippians: Chapter Summary


The Epistle is inscribed to the Philippians. Philippi was the first city of part of Macedonia. Saint Paul, stirred up by God to visit it, did many things there, 1. The money sent to him through Epaphroditus funished the occasion, 2. The Epistle’s manifold Argument, and commendation, 3. It was...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger gives us a little about Philippi, and what happened there...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Philippians: Inscription


1. The Epistle is inscribed to the Philippians. Philippi was the first city of part of Macedonia. Saint Paul, stirred up by God to visit it, did many things there. This Epistle was written πρὸς Φιλιππησίους, to the Philippians, or all the saints in Christ Jesus, which are ἐν Φιλίπποις, at...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger describes the occasion for the writing of Philippians...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Philippians: Occasion of the Epistle


2. The money sent to him through Epaphroditus funished the occasion. Occasion for the writing of this Epistle to the Philippians had been provided, both by the money sent to Paul by the Philippians through Epaphroditus; and by that which he had heard from Epaphroditus concerning the constancy of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger summarizes Philippians for us in a sentence!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Philippians: Argument of the Epistle


3. The Epistle’s manifold Argument, and commendation. This Epistle treats of the most weighty matters. The Apostle, declaring his most earnest love toward the Philippians, discourses before them concerning the fruit of his bonds: he urges them to holy conversation, concord, and courage: he sets...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Is the scribal subscript to the Epistle to the Philippians accurate?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Philippians: Place of Writing


4. It was written at Rome from bonds, the former, not the latter. This Epistle appears to have been the first among the Epistles written by Saint Paul in his former bonds, whereby he was kept in custody at Rome. While he was captive at Rome (for, that it was written in bonds, is evident from...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Philippians is full of edifying, heart-cheering matter!

Heidegger summarizes the Epistle for us in four parts...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Philippians: Detailed Outline


5. There are four parts: I. A testimony of Paul’s love for the Philippians, the advantage of his bonds, and an exhortation to holy conversation (Philippians 1). II. An exhortation to unity and humility, salvation to be worked out in fear and trembling, and shared joy (Philippians 2). III. A...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

"Rejoice in the Lord alway: and again I say, Rejoice."

Learn the contents of Philippians at a glance...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Philippians: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. A testimony of Paul’s love for the Philippians, the advantage of his bonds, and an exhortation to holy conversation, chapter 1. II. An exhortation to unity and humility, salvation to be worked out in fear and trembling, and shared joy, chapter 2. III. A warning concerning seducers...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger gives us history's best interpreters on Philippians!

What modern commentaries would you recommend?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Philippians: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: Gregory the Great. REFORMED: Gomarus, Musculus, Olevian, Meinardus Schotanus,[1] Zanchi, Zwingli, Daillé,[2] Cocceius, van der Hagen.[3] English: Airay,[4] Ferguson, Ridley, Tucker. LUTHERAN: Brentius, Hoffmann,[5] Meelfuhrer, Weinrich, Weller. ROMAN CATHOLIC: Stevartius, Vazquez...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

A translation milestone!

Heidegger's Introduction to Philippians is now available for the first time in English!

Free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------



## dildaysc

In Jesus, we have all of the treasures of wisdom and knowledge. There is no need to seek elsewhere for a supplement; indeed, no supplement is possible.

Heidegger whets our appetite for the study of Colossians...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Colossians: Chapter Summary


The Epistle is inscribed to the Colossians. Colossæ was a city of Phrygia Pacatiana in Asia Minor. It was sometimes called Χώνα/Chonæ. They were converted, not by Saint Paul, but by others. This Epistle was also intended for the Laodiceans, 1. The relation of Epaphras concerning the Colossians...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Ancient Colossae...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Colossians: Inscription


1. The Epistle is inscribed to the Colossians. Colossæ was a city of Phrygia Pacatiana in Asia Minor. It was sometimes called Χώνα/Chonæ. They were converted, not by Saint Paul, but by others. This Epistle was also intended for the Laodiceans. This Epistle was written τοῖς ἐν Κολοσσαῖς ἁγίοις...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

What a difference between a true shepherd of the sheep and wolves in sheep's clothing!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Colossians: Occasion of the Epistle


2. The relation of Epaphras concerning the Colossians furnished the occasion. Epaphras, the herald of the Gospel among the Colossians, furnished the occasion for writing. He, setting out for Saint Paul, who was a captive at Rome, explains to him the state of the Colossians Church, and commends...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger summarizes Colossians for us in a single sentence! Helpful...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Colossians: Argument of the Epistle


3. The Argument of the Epistle. Thus Saint Paul, who, as long as he was living on earth, labored to bring forth the Church of Christ and believers, until Christ was formed in them; and he, when bound in chains, by no means put off the care of believers, who needed to be confirmed in the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Paul writes from prison...

"In patience the sincerity of faith and love shines" (JH Heidegger).









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Colossians: Time of Writing


4. It was written at Rome in his latter bonds: sent by Tychicus, with Onesimus as his companion. Moreover, this Epistle was written in bonds, that is, Roman bonds, as it is evident from Colossians 4:3, 18; and indeed, not the former, as many think, but the latter. For in Colossians 4:16 he makes...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

The Scriptures give considerable space to warning us concerning False Teachers.

Do we give proportionate reflection and attention to this great problem?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Colossians: Detailed Outline


5. There are three parts to the Epistle: I. Rejoicing concerning their faith received in Christ, and their charity toward the saints (Colossians 1:1-8). II. Exhortation to seek an increase of faith, and to beware of seduction from Christ (Colossians 1:9-2:23). III. Exhortation to the exercises...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

The danger of false teaching is all around us.

Paul urges us to vigilance, and exhorts us to a vigorous spiritual self-defense.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Colossians: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. Congratulations concerning the faith received in Christ, and their love towards the saints, chapter 1:1-8. II. An exhortation to seek an increase of faith, and to beware of seduction from Christ, chapters 1:9-2:23. 1. To seek an increase of faith: chapter 1:9-29. 2. To beware...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

What are the best modern commentaries on Colossians?

Heidegger gives us the best of the older!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Colossians: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: Origen. REFORMED: Gomarus, Grynæus, Knibbe, Musculus, Olevianus, Polanus,[1] Scultetus, Schweizer,[2] Zanchi, Daillé, Zwingli, d’Outrein.[3] English: Byfield,[4] Cartwright, Davenant,[5] Dod, Elton,[6] Lockyer,[7] Rollock, Ferguson. LUTHERAN: Brentius, Melanchthon, Turnemainus...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

A translation milestone!

Heidegger's Introduction to the Epistle to the Colossians is now available in English! Free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------



## dildaysc

Do you believe that Christians are being called to constancy and perseverance in the present context?

Then, Heidegger's introductory study of 1 Thessalonians may be for you!

New posts daily...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Thessalonians: Chapter Summary


The Inscription of the Epistle.Thessalonica, a city of Macedonia. At first called Halia, and Therma. The entrance of Saint Paul into that city, with the Jews setting themselves in opposition to him, and with Timothy sent by the same, so that he might confirm them, 1. The occasion of the writing...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger introduces us to ancient Thessalonica, and Paul's experience there!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Thessalonians: Inscription


1. The Inscription of the Epistle. Thessalonica, a city of Macedonia. At first called Halia, and Therma. The entrance of Saint Paul into that city, with the Jews setting themselves in opposition to him, and with Timothy sent by the same, so that he might confirm them. The Epistle is...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Paul writes to the Thessalonians to encourage them in their faith and constancy.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Thessalonians: Occasion of the Epistle


2. The occasion of the writing of the Epistle furnished by the narration of Timothy concerning them. Therefore, Timothy, having returned from Thessalonica to Paul, supplied the occasion for the writing of this Epistle, εὐαγγελισάμενος τὴν πίστιν καὶ ἀγάπην, bringing good tidings of their faith...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger summarizes 1 Thessalonians for us in a single sentence! Valuable!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Thessalonians: Argument of the Epistle


3. The argument. Of course, the Apostle does this, so that he, stroking the Thessalonians with praises on account of their known faith and charity, and giving thanks to God, and pouring forth his prayers for them, might exhort them to constancy and patience, and teach to them the various duties...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Is the ancient scribal subscript appended to 1 Thessalonians accurate?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Thessalonians: Subscript


4. It appears to have been written, not at Athens, but at Corinth. That the Epistle was written at Athens, the common subscription affirms.Yet in Claromontanus and the Syriac Codex, no mention is made of Athens; but it is thus simply subscribed: Ἐπληρωθη πρὸςΘεσσαλονικεῖς πρώτη, the first to...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Was 1 Thessalonians Paul's first epistle?

Heidegger explores...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Thessalonians: Time of Writing


5. The time of writing. It is the first of all the Epistles of Saint Paul. That this is the first of all the Pauline Epistles, has not without reason been believed already of old by Chrysostom, Theodoret, and others, and also by all the most learned of the more recent scholars. For, whether it...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

2 Thessalonians written before 1 Thessalonians? What?

Heidegger engages Grotius' unusual thesis...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Thessalonians: Time of Writing, Part 2


6. Also, the first Epistle was written before the second, contrary to the assertion of Grotius. Grotius certainly went wide of the mark, who makes this Epistle to the Thessalonians the second, which the unanimous authority of all Codices makes the first, so that he might support his erroneous...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Valuable...

Heidegger gives us an outline of 1 Thessalonians!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Thessalonians: Detailed Outline


7. There are two parts: I. An Exhortation to constancy, conceived in the form of thanksgiving and prayer (1 Thessalonians 1-3). II. An Exhortation to the duties worthy of a Christian profession (1 Thessalonians 4; 5). Interpreters of the Epistle, Ancient, Reformed, Lutheran, Roman...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Get familiar with 1 Thessalonians at a glance!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Thessalonians: Synoptic Outline


I. An Exhortation to constancy, chapters 1-3. In which is: 1. His giving of thanks for them: chapters 1:1-3:10: in which: a. After the inscription he gives thanks to God for their faith, charity, patience, and imitation of him: chapter 1. b. He relates his sincerity, gentleness, and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

What are the best modern commentaries on 1 Thessalonians?

Heidegger gives us the best of the old...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Thessalonians: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: Origen. REFORMED: Gomarus, Landreben,[1] Musculus, Scultetus, Zanchi, Zwingli. English: Jewel,[2] Rollock, Sclater, Bradshaw upon the First and Second Epistles,[3] Ivellus on the Second Epistle, Anonymous on the First (1538), Jackson. LUTHERAN: Weinrich, Weller, Willichius...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Interested in the identity of the "Man of Sin"? Then the study of 2 Thessalonians 2 is a must!

Heidegger whets our appetite for the study of this Epistle.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Thessalonians: Chapter Summary


A threefold occasion for writing the Epistle befalls Paul, 1. The Argument of the Epistle, 2. The time of writing. That it was written after the former Epistle, and a long time after the principate of Gaius Caligula, is asserted against Grotius, 3. There are three parts: I. The Consolation...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Paul writes 2 Thessalonians to address their confusion concerning Eschatology.

Given our confusion, 2 Thessalonians may be worthy of closer study!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Thessalonians: Occasion of the Epistle


1. A threefold occasion for writing the Epistle befalls Paul. The occasion for writing this latter Epistle to the Thessalonians was supplied to Saint Paul both by the report brought concerning the afflictions of the Thessalonians; and by the παρερμηνείᾳ/misinterpretation of his words in 1...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger summarizes 2 Thessalonians for us in a single sentence...

...including the eschatological signs that must precede the coming of our Jesus!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Thessalonians: Argument of the Epistle


2. The Argument of the Epistle. Thus Saint Paul, writing again to the Thessalonians, comforts them, and fortifies them against afflictions: and renders them more certain concerning the advent of the Lord and the signs preceding and portending it, namely, the apostasy and revelation of the man...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger returns to Grotius' odd thesis that 2 Thessalonians was written before 1 Thessalonians.

A historical curiosity...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Thessalonians: Time of Writing


3. The time of writing. That it was written after the former Epistle, and a long time after the principate of Gaius Caligula, is asserted against Grotius. It appears to have been written not long after the former Epistle, as Baronius has rightly observed out of Chrysostom and Theodoret, with...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Let's dive more deeply into 2 Thessalonians...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Thessalonians: Detailed Outline


4. There are three parts: I. The Consolation of the Thessalonians undergoing persecutions (2 Thessalonians 1). II. Instruction concerning the coming of the Lord, with the signs preceding it, and the seduction to be avoided (2 Thessalonians 2:1-3:5). III. An Admonition concerning brethren...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

An easy-to-remember outline of 2 Thessalonians!

Helpful!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Thessalonians: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. His Consolation of the Thessalonians, undergoing persecutions, chapter 1. II. Instruction concerning the coming of the Lord, and the signs preceding it, and the seduction to be avoided, chapters 2:1-3:5: in which: 1. He teaches that the coming of Christ is not closer than the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger gives us the best older commentaries on 2 Thessalonians. Valuable!

What are the best modern commentaries on 2 Thessalonians?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Thessalonians: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: None separately. REFORMED: Gomarus, Landreben, Musculus, Scultetus, Zanchi, Zwingli. English: Rollock, Sclater. LUTHERAN: Hoffmann, Weinrich, Weller, Willichius. ROMAN CATHOLIC: Stevartius, Vazquez.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Let's dive into the study of 1 Timothy with Heidegger!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Timothy: Chapter Summary


The inscription. A description of Timothy. The fictions of Metaphrastes, Lapide, and others, concerning him, 1. The occasion and argument of the Epistle, 2. It is proven that it was written at Laodicea, and is the same that is indicated in Colossians 4:16, 3. It was written, not in the first...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Timothy was an "Evangelist", not in the modern, but in the Biblical, sense.

In the "Comments", Heidegger provides some rare material on the Biblical Office of Evangelist.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Timothy: Inscription


1. The inscription. A description of Timothy. The fictions of Metaphrastes, Lapide, and others, concerning him. This Epistle is inscribed to Τιμοθέῳ γνησίῳ τέκνῳ ἐν πίστει, Timothy, my own son in the faith, 1 Timothy 1:2. That Timothy was born of a Greek father and a Jewish mother, Luke...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

A summary of 1 Timothy in a few sentences! Valuable!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Timothy: Occasion and Argument of the Epistle


2. The occasion and argument of the Epistle. Saint Paul, being about to proceed into Macedonia, leaves Timothy in Ephesus, 1 Timothy 1:3. This is the first occasion for writing to him being absent, taking advantage of which, he desired to instruct him in what is incumbent upon him to be done...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Is the scribal subscript to 1 Timothy accurate?

Heidegger explores...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Timothy: Subscript


3. It is proven that it was written at Laodicea, and is the same that is indicated in Colossians 4:16. The Greek Subscript reads in this way: πρὸς Τιμόθεον πρώτη ἐγράφη ἀπὸ Λαοδικείας, ἥτις ἐστὶ Μητρόπολις Φρυγίας τῆς Πακατιανῆς, the first epistle to Timothy was written from Laodicea, which is...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

When did Paul write 1 Timothy? at what point in his ministry?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Timothy: Time of Writing


4. It was written, not in the first Macedonian journey, nor in the interval of two years, in which he stayed at Ephesus, nor in his first Roman bonds, but after his release from bonds, when he returns into the East, and proceeds into Macedonia. This Epistle was written, not in that first...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

It is clear to all that our beloved Visible Church is in poor shape. However, like babes we have little understanding of what to do about it.

Blessed be the Lord! who is able to make the simple wise. 1 Timothy is full of Divine wisdom and instruction on this matter.

Let's dive in...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Timothy: Detailed Outline


5. The division of the Epistle, in which there is an assortment of admonitions, is only able to be organized according to chapers, an epitome of which is exhibited. Interpreters of the Epistle, Ancient, Reformed, Lutheran, Roman Catholic; and also a Synoptic Table. This Epistle is a certain...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Learn 1 Timothy in 6 simple points!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Timothy: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. An Admonition concerning the retaining of sound doctrine, concerning the use and abuse of the law, and the doctrine of the Gospel, chapter 1. II. Precepts concerning prayers for all, and the adorning of women and modesty, chapter 2. III. Precepts concerning Bishops, deacons, and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger gives us a list of history's best commentaries on 1 Timothy!

What are the best modern commentaries on this book?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Timothy: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: None separately. REFORMED: Danæus, de la Faye, Gothofredus, Megander, Musculus, Scultetus, Zwingli. English: Barlow,[1] Hall.[2] LUTHERAN: Artopœus,[3] Chytræus, Cruciger, Gerhardus, Heilbrunner, Meelfuhrer, Melanchthon, Venatorius,[4] Weinrich, Willich. ROMAN CATHOLIC: Alesius...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

In 2 Timothy, Paul reminds us-insistently!-that doctrine really does matter!

Heidegger whets our appetite for the study of this Epistle, Paul's last words...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Timothy: Chapter Summary


The occasion of the Epistle, 1. The argument of the Epistle, 2. It was written at Rome, 3. In bonds, not the former, but the latter. Which is proven against Baronius, with the objections of the same resolved, 4. The parts of the Epistle are divided by the number of chapters. Interpreters...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Why did Paul write 2 Timothy?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Timothy: Occasion of the Epistle


1. The occasion of the Epistle. The bonds whereby Saint Paul was kept in custody at Rome, soon to be poured out, after the likeness of fine wine poured upon sacrifices, and to be offered to God, furnished to him the occasion of writing this Epistle to Timothy. Whence he, devoid of friends...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger summarizes the contents of 2 Timothy for us in a few sentences! Helpful!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Timothy: Argument of the Epistle


2. The argument of the Epistle. The sum of the Epistle comes to this. Saint Paul gives thanks to God for Timothy’s faith, and exhorts him to stir up the gift bestowed upon him, and not to regard his chains as shameful to himself: to hold fast the form of sound words, to keep the deposit, to...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

What a precious thing, to have Paul's last words!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Timothy: Place of Writing


3. It was written at Rome. It is undoubted that this Epistle was written at Rome in bonds. For he describes himself as a δέσμιον/prisoner/bound, 2 Timothy 1:8; 2:9, and even implies that he was ἐν Ῥώμη, at Rome, 2 Timothy 1:7, and delivered ἐκ στόματος λέοντος, from the mouth of the lion...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

2 Timothy: Paul's Swan Song.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Timothy: Time of Writing


4. In bonds, not the former, but the latter. Which is proven against Baronius, with the objections of the same resolved. Hence it follows that from bonds, not the former, but the latter and final, when Saint Paul was able to say, 2 Timothy 4:6, ἐγὼ γὰρ ἤδη σπένδομαι, καὶ ὁ καιρὸς τῆς ἐμῆς...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Let's get acquainted with 2 Timothy! Heidegger's outline can help!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Timothy: Detailed Outline


5. The parts of the Epistle are divided by the number of chapters. Interpreters of the Epistle, Ancient, Reformed, Lutheran, Roman Catholic; and also a Synoptic Table. Just as in the former, so also in the present Epistle, you would search in vain for tidy sequence of parts, since admonitions...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

New to 2 Timothy?

Rusty?

Heidegger gives us the content of 2 Timothy at a glance! Valuable!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Timothy: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. An admonition concerning stirring up the gift, patience, holding fast the form of doctrine; and praise of Onesiphorus, chapter 1. II. An exhortation to fortitude, the passing on of pure doctrine to others, patience, and purity of life, chapter 2. III. A prophecy concerning men...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

What are the best modern commentaries on 2 Timothy?

Heidegger gives us the best of the old...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Timothy: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: None separately. REFORMED: Megander, Pricæus, Scultetus. LUTHERAN: Heilbrunner, Melanchthon, Weinrich, Willich. ROMAN CATHOLIC: Alesius, Espensæus, Magalianus, Sotomayor, Stevartius. ADD the Interpreters of all the Books of the New Testament, and also of the Pauline Epistles...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

A translation milestone...

Swiss Reformed theologian, J.H. Heidegger's introduction to 2 Timothy is available for the first time in English! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------



## dildaysc

Interested in Biblical Church Government? Titus is full of instruction in this regard.

Heidegger introduces us to the study of this Epistle.

New posts daily.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Titus: Chapter Summary


The Epistle is inscribed to Titus. Whose person is described, 1. The Occasion. Titus left behind in Crete, 2. The Argument of the Epistle, 3. Whether it was written at Nicopolis? 4. The time of writing investigated. The opinion of Cappel and Baronius unproven. It appears to have been...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Titus appears to have held the NT office of Evangelist.

Heidegger (in the "Comments") provides some rare information on this under-studied office.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Titus: Inscription


1. The Epistle is inscribed to Titus. Whose person is described. Saint Paul wrote this Epistle Τίτῳ γνησίῳ τέκνῳ κατὰ κοινὴν πίστιν, to Titus, mine own son after the common faith, Titus 1:4. Titus was a Greek by birth, Galatians 2:3. His homeland and parents are obscure. Although some...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Interested in Biblical Church Government? Paul leaves Titus behind in Crete to set up that very thing!

Instructive!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Titus: Occasion of the Epistle


2. The Occasion. Titus left behind in Crete. The island of Crete, situated in the midst of the Sea, the Apostle, with Titus as his companion, had converted to the Christian faith. But he did not yet ordain Elders town-by-town. Therefore, he left Titus on that island, and committed to him the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

New to the Epistle to Titus?

Need a refresher?

Heidegger summarizes Titus in 4 brief sentences! Helpful!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Titus: Argument of the Epistle


3. The Argument of the Epistle. The Argument of the Epistle is almost the same as that of both Epistles to Timothy. He commands Titus to ordain Elders town-by-town, and describes their qualifications. He then also shows with what lessons the aged, men, women, youths, servants, masters, and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Is the scribal subscript attached to Titus accurate?

Heidegger explores...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Titus: Subscript


4. Whether it was written at Nicopolis? That this Epistle was written at Nicopolis, appears to some to be indicated by Titus 3:12. Yet, there was one Nicopolis in Macedonia, another in Epirus,[1] another in Armenia minor, another in Cilicia,[2] another in Egypt, as Strabo and other Geographers...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

What happened to Paul after Acts?

It is not easy to piece together Paul's post-Acts career.

Nevertheless, Heidegger is able to give us a piece of the puzzle...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Titus: Time of Writing


5. The time of writing investigated. The opinion of Cappel and Baronius unproven. It appears to have been written between the first and second imprisonment. That this Epistle was not written in bonds, but with Paul free and released, is argued by the fact that he nowhere makes mention of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

New to the Epistle to Titus?

Need a refresher?

Heidegger gives us the content of this precious Epistle in a brief outline! Helpful!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Titus: Detailed Outline


6. Two parts: I. Instruction concerning the establishment of Elders in Crete (Titus 1). II. Precepts to be imparted by Titus to various sorts of men (Titus 2; 3). Interpreters of the Epistle, Ancient, Reformed, Lutheran, Roman Catholic; and also a Synoptic Table. There are two Parts to the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

New to the Epistle to Titus?

Need a refresher?

Heidegger summarizes the book for us in this exceedingly brief outline. Helpful!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Titus: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. Instruction concerning the setting up of Elders in Crete, chapter 1. II. Precepts to be imparted: 1. To the older, to the younger, to servants: chapter 2. 2. To subjects: the Close of the Epistle: chapter 3.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

What are the best modern commentaries on Titus?

Heidegger gives us the best of the old...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Titus: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: Jerome. REFORMED: Ludwig Crocius, Megander, Scultetus, Daillé, Mastricht. English: Thomas Taylor,[1] Wallis. LUTHERAN: Agricola,[2] Alesius, Cramer, Heilbrunner, Hoffmann, Rhodomann, Quistorpius, Schenk. ROMAN CATHOLIC: Espensæus, Magalianus, Sotomayor, Sasbout. ADD the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger's Introduction to Titus is now available in its entirety!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------



## dildaysc

Ever studied the little epistle to Philemon?

Here's your chance!

Heidegger whets our appetite for this little book...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Philemon: Chapter Summary


The Epistle is inscribed to Philemon, a Phrygian, a Gentile, 1. The Occasion: the fugitive Onesimus falling into his net. The Argument: his reconciliation, 2. It was written at Rome in the former bonds, 3. The Parts are the Introduction, the treatment, and the Epilogue. Interpreters of the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Who was Philemon?

Heidegger gathers what little is known about him...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Philemon: Inscription


1. The Epistle is inscribed to Philemon, a Phrygian, a Gentile. This Epistle was written by Saint Paul πρὸς Φιλήμονα, to Philemon. Whom Theophylact makes a Phrygian with respect to race; Jerome, a Colossian with respect native city; but others, a Laodicean. That he was not a Jew, but a...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

What are the implications of Philemon for the institution of slavery?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Philemon: Occasion of the Epistle


2. The Occasion: the fugitive Onesimus falling into his net. The Argument: his reconciliation. The occasion for writing was furnished by Onesimus, a fugitive slave, who, fleeing to Rome with a conscience trouble by theft, falls into the net of the Apostle, although a captive himself...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Tracing Paul's career post-Acts is not easy.

Heidegger gives us a small piece of the puzzle.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Philemon: Time of Writing


3. It was written at Rome in the former bonds. That is was written at Rome, because in bonds; and in the former bonds, because in verse 22 he express hope for his liberation, it is posited beyond any doubt.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

New to Philemon?

Need a refresher?

Heidegger's Outline can help! Efficient!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Philemon: Detailed Outline


4. The Parts are the Introduction, the treatment, and the Epilogue. Interpreters of the Epistle, Ancient, Reformed, Lutheran, Roman Catholic; and also a Synoptic Table. The Epistle has three parts: an introduction, the treatment, and an epilogue. I. The Introduction. For Philemon, Apphia, and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

An outline of Philemon...about as brief as it gets.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Philemon: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. The Introduction, Verses 1-3. II. The Treatment, Verses 4-21. III. The Epilogue, Verses 22-25.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Read William Attersoll on Philemon and Numbers! You will never regret the time spent with this good old Puritan divine!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Philemon: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: Jerome. REFORMED: Danæus, Gomarus, Hummel,[1] Pareus, Scultetus. English: Attersoll,[2] Dyke,[3] Goodwin, Hordei, Jones.[4] LUTHERAN: Brentius, Gentili,[5] Quistorpius. ROMAN CATHOLIC: Fevardentius.[6] ADD the Interpreters of all the Books of the New Testament, and also of the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Interested in a deeper understanding of the Epistle to the Hebrews?

Ever wonder who wrote it?

Heidegger's study may be for you...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Hebrews: Chapter Summary


Why was the Epistle inscribed to the Hebrews? The Hebrews are understood as whichever ones indiscriminately? The Inscription is referred to the author himself, and received with good reason, 1. The Epistle was written, not by Luke, nor by Barnabas, nor by Apollos, nor by Clement of Rome, but...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Was the Epistle to the Hebrews really written to the Hebrews? The ancient inscription on this books affirms it.

Heidegger weighs in...

Bonus video on the authorship of Hebrews...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Hebrews: Inscription


1. Why was the Epistle inscribed to the Hebrews? The Hebrews are understood as whichever ones indiscriminately? The Inscription is referred to the author himself, and received with good reason. This Epistle is inscribed, ἡ πρὸς Ἑβραίους Ἐπιστολὴ, the Epistle to the Hebrews. Namely, an...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Who wrote the Epistle to the Hebrews?

Here, Heidegger defends Pauline authorship, and asserts it as the confessional position of the Swiss Church. Interesting!

Bonus: De Moor's more lengthy treatment in the "Comments".









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Hebrews: Authorship


2. The Epistle was written, not by Luke, nor by Barnabas, nor by Apollos, nor by Clement of Rome, but by Saint Paul. Which is confirmed by several arguments. Concerning the writer or author, the amanuensis of the Holy Spirit in this Epistle, the sense of all is not the same. That it was...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Who wrote the Epistle to the Hebrews?

Heidegger continues his defense of Pauline Authorship.

Bonus: See De Moor's treatment in the "Comments".









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Hebrews: Authorship, Part 2


3. Why would his name not be prefixed to the Epistle? In what sense he might say, Hebrews 2:3, that salvation was confirmed to Him by hearers? Now, Saint Paul did not prefix his name to the Epistle, according the custom generally used in his remaining Epistles, either for modesty’s sake...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

If the Pauline authorship of Hebrews is held in question, does that mean that the canonical authority of the Epistle is also questionable?

This Heidegger denies...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Hebrews: Canonical Authority


4. The Authority of the Epistle asserted against the ancient and more recent gainsayers. Therefore, there is no occasion either of denying the Divinity of this Epistle, because formerly heretics, Marcion, Arius,[1] and others, and indeed even the Latins rashly, as Eusebius testifies, pled that...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Was the Epistle to the Hebrews originally written in Hebrew?

An ancient tradition affirms this?

Heidegger explores...

Don't miss De Moor's treatment in the "Comments"!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Hebrews: Written in Hebrew?


5. The Epistle was written, not in Hebrew, as Clement of Alexandria, and others, and recently Salmasius, have insisted; but in Greek. There has been some doubt in what language this Epistle was written. That it was written in Hebrew, not a few of the Ancients, Clement of Alexandria, Theodoret...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

What is the purpose of the Epistle to the Hebrews?

Heidegger gives us a brief, but illuminating, summary...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Hebrews: Occasion of the Epistle


6. The occasion of writing was furnished by the Hebrews’ infirmity and affliction, and also mistrust, under which Paul was laboring, as if he was setting himself in opposition to the law. Saint Paul had a twofold occasion for the writing of this Epistle. The Hebrews supplied the first, namely...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

The Epistle to the Hebrews is lengthy.

Heidegger summarizes it for us in three sentences! Efficient!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Hebrews: Argument of the Epistle


7. The Argument of the Epistle. Therefore, thus Saint Paul in this Epistles establishes the weaker Jews, who were ζηλωταὶ τοῦ νόμου, zealous for the law, Acts 21:20, in the doctrine of the Gospel, and demonstrates that Jesus Christ is true God and true man; the great Prophet, whose doctrine it...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Having made a case that Paul wrote Hebrews (see earlier posts)...

...Heidegger now argues that it was written during Paul's first Roman imprisonment.

What do you think?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Hebrews: Time of Writing


8. It was written in the first Roman bonds near the end of the captivity. As far as the time of writing is concerned, it is generally evident that the Epistle was written both after the liberation of Timothy from prison, Hebrews 13:23, and before those bloody times that soon followed, Hebrews...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

The Epistle to the Hebrews is exceedingly precious!

Heidegger provides us with a Christ-centered outline of this Christ-centered book!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Hebrews: Detailed Outline


9. The Parts of the Epistle are three: I. An Exhortation to the Hebrews, that they religiously attend upon Christ, the great Prophet, in whom the Father has spoken in the last days (Hebrews 1:1-4:13). II. An Exhortation to the same, that, with the servitude of the law laid aside, they trust...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

The center of Heidegger's outline of Hebrews: Faith in Christ, as Prophet and High Priest!

Worthwhile!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Hebrews: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. That Christ, the Prophet, is to be heard, chapters 1:1-4:13: 1. Because He is heir of all, greater than the Angels: chapter 1. 2. Because one not attending will be justly punished, and will not be an heir of the inhabitable world, made subject, not to Angels, but to Christ...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger provides us with the best commentators on Hebrews, focusing on the Puritans!

Valuable!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Hebrews: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: Constantinus Presbyter.[1] REFORMED: Gomarus, Johann Jakob Grynæus, Heidegger, Naum, Œcolampadius, Pareus, Perkins, Scultetus, Spanheim, Zwingli, Braun,[2] Calvin, Cameron, Junius, Meztrezatius, Groenewegen,[3] Jacob Alting, Akersloot, Creighton, Hoeke,[4] Nemethi,[5] Wittich.[6]...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger's Introduction to the Epistle to the Hebrews! free and online!

Special focus on the problem of authorship!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger whets our appetite for the study of the Epistle of James!

He is going to present the older view of authorship. Exciting!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: James: Chapter Summary


The Inscription of the Epistle, 1. The Author of the Epistle was James, not the son of Zebedee, called the greater; nor Justus, called Oblias, of the number of the seventy disciples, but the son of Alpheus, called the less, an Apostle, and perhaps the Bishop of Jerusalem.The fables of the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Interesting: Heidegger considers James, not Hebrews, as the first General/Catholic Epistle.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: James: Inscription


1. The Inscription of the Epistle. Among the Catholic, or Canonical, Epistles, in the first place is posited the Ἰακώβου τοῦ Ἀποστόλου ἐπιστολὴ καθολικὴ, Catholic Epistle of the Apostle James, inscribed to ταῖς δώδεκα φυλαῖς, ταῖς ἐν τῇ διασπορᾷ, to the twelve tribes, which are in the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Who was the "James" that wrote the Epistle of James? James the Less? James the Just? Some other?

Heidegger explores...

Do not miss Matthew Poole (a never-before published portion of the "Synopsis"!) in the "Comments".









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: James: Authorship


2. The Author of the Epistle was James, not the son of Zebedee, called the greater; nor the Just, called Oblias, of the number of the seventy disciples, but the son of Alpheus, called the less, an Apostle, and perhaps the Bishop of Jerusalem. The fables of the ancients concerning his...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

To whom was James writing?

Heidegger explores...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: James: Recipients


3. It is inscribed to the twelve tribes of the dispersion, that is, believing Jews dispersed outside the land of Canaan. This Epistle was written to the twelve tribes in the dispersion, James 1:1, and so to Jews, not those unbelieving, but true, believing Israelites, professing the faith of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Was Luther right to question the Canonical Authority of the Epistle of James?

Heidegger explores...

Don't miss De Moor's synopsis in the "Comments" section!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: James: Canonical Authority


4. Its Authority asserted against ancient and more recent men. Concerning this Epistle Eusebius writes, Historia Ecclesiastica, chapter II, section 22, that it νοθεύεσθαι, was considered adulterated, by the ancients, and so not many make mention of it. Nevertheless, he adds that he found it...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Why did James write his epistle? What issues was he seeking to address?

Heidegger summarizes...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: James: Occasion of the Epistle


5. The occasion for the Epistle was twofold, the afflictions of the faithful and the distortion of the Apostolic doctrine concerning justifying faith. What occasion James had for the writing of this Epistle, he does not hide, James 1; 2. Namely, without both tyrants and unbelieving Jews vexed...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

What is the Epistle of James about? and why does his teaching appear to differ from that of Paul?

Heidegger summarizes James in three sentences! Helpful!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: James: Argument of the Epistle


6. The Argument of the Epistle. Its great usefulness at this time. Therefore, thus the Holy Apostle exhorts the twelve dispersed tribes to patience, wisdom in faith, humility; he shows the origin of temptations; he discourses against respect of persons in preferring the rich in the Church, and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

When did James write his Epistle?

A late composition and circulation may do much to explain its troubled and late reception in some places.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: James: Chronology


7. Chronotaxis. The time of writing is not able to be determined with certainty. It is not of much importance to our faith and salvation to know that. We think that one thing with probability, that it was thus written late enough, after the writing of most, or all, of the Pauline Epistles...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

The Epistle of James is sometimes called the Wisdom Book of the New Testament.

New to James? Need a refresher?

Heidegger's outline can help!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: James: Detailed Outline


8. The parts of the Epistle are as many as the chapters, inasmuch as it was written in a very free manner. Interpreters of the Epistle, Ancient, Reformed, Lutheran, Roman Catholic; and also a Synoptic Table. The manner treatment or method is freer, as it is wont to be done in consolations...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

The Book of James is a Wisdom Feast!

Heidegger serves it up in five courses...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: James: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. Concerning patience in temptations, and the origin of these, chapter 1. II. Concerning respect of persons in preferring the rich, and the demonstration of faith in works, chapter 2. III. Concerning restraint of the tongue, and an honest and quiet conversation, chapter 3. IV...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

The General Epistles are too generally neglected.

Heidegger gives us the best old interpreters of these precious books.

Get David Dickson on the NT Epistles!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: James: Interpreters of All the General Epistles


HOLY FATHERS: Didymus Alexandrinus,[1] Œcumenius, Clement of Alexandria. REFORMED: Alsted,[2] Aretius, Calvin, Gomarus. English: Dickson, Price. LUTHERAN: Hemmingius, Heshusen, Horneius,[3] Sarcerius, Turnemainus. ROMAN CATHOLIC: Felix Capito, Champier,[4] Catharinus, Estius, Feliciano,[5]...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger has given us an introduction to James...

Interested in a detailed treatment? Get Thomas Manton's commentary. You won't be sorry...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: James: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: Clement of Alexandria, Zonaras.[1] REFORMED: Laurentius, Pareus, Zwingli, Antonides.[2] English: Manton,[3] Mayer, Turnbull,[4] Tukus, Dickson. LUTHERAN: Althamer,[5] Brochmand,[6] Christophorus, Winkelmann, Kerner. ROMAN CATHOLIC: Bracchus, Cavortus, Daza, Fevardentius...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

A translation milestone!

Heidegger's Introduction to the Epistle of James is now available in English in its entirety! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------



## dildaysc

The hostility of the world to Jesus Christ and His disciples is bubbling to the surface again.

How should we then live? 1 Peter is full of instruction...

https://www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-1-Peter-chapter-summary


----------



## dildaysc

Who wrote 1 Peter?

Heidegger gives the older view, grounded in real history, rather than scholarly speculation.

https://www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-1-Peter-authorship


----------



## dildaysc

Who were Peter's intended readers? The believing Jews of the Diaspora!

https://www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-1-Peter-recipients


----------



## dildaysc

What circumstances moved Peter to write 1 Peter?

Heidegger explores...

https://www.fromreformationtoreform...ible-handbook-1-Peter-occasion-of-the-epistle


----------



## dildaysc

Get (re-)Acquainted with 1 Peter!

Heidegger summarizes the contents of this precious Epistle in 3 sentences! Valuable!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-1-Peter-argument-of-the-epistle


----------



## dildaysc

A mystery of history...

A Hebrew original for 1 Peter?! What?!!

Heidegger explores...

See the more lengthy treatment of De Moor in the "Comments".

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-1-Peter-written-in-hebrew


----------



## dildaysc

Peter wrote from "Babylon"...but from which one? literal? mystical? or some other?

Heidegger explores...

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-1-Peter-written-from-babylon


----------



## dildaysc

When was 1 Peter written?

Heidegger weighs the arguments...

https://www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-1-Peter-time-of-writing


----------



## dildaysc

New to 1 Peter?

Or, in need of a refresher?

Heidegger provides us with a helpful outline...

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-1-Peter-detailed-outline


----------



## dildaysc

New to 1 Peter?

Or, in need of a refresher?

Heidegger provides us with a helpful outline...

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-1-Peter-synoptic-outline


----------



## dildaysc

What are the best modern commentaries on 1 Peter?

Heidegger gives us the best of the old (and there are some precious gems here!)...

https://www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-1-Peter-interpreters


----------



## dildaysc

A translation milestone!

For the first time...Heidegger's Introduction to 1 Peter is available in English! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------



## dildaysc

Have you ever studied 2 Peter?

In need of a refresher?

Join us as we study through this Epistle with Heidegger!

New posts almost daily...

https://www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-2-Peter-chapter-summary


----------



## dildaysc

Who wrote 2 Peter?

Heidegger dismisses the argument against Petrine authorship based upon diversity of style. Brief, but worthy of careful contemplation...

https://www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-2-Peter-authorship


----------



## dildaysc

The reception of 2 Peter into the Canon was relatively late. Why?

Heidegger explores...

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-2-Peter-canonical-authority


----------



## dildaysc

Was 2 Peter written to believing Jews of the Diaspora?

Heidegger briefly makes the case...

https://www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-2-Peter-inscription


----------



## dildaysc

The small epistles of the NT deal much with the problem of false teachers...and are comparatively neglected by us.

Is this why we seem to have so little ability to address this problem in our midst?

Heidegger gives a brief summary of 2 Peter...

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-2-Peter-argument-of-the-epistle


----------



## dildaysc

With respect to 2 Peter, modern scholarship denies Apostolic Authorship, and dates the Epistle comparatively late.

Heidegger briefly defends Apostolic Authorship and an earlier date.

https://www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-2-Peter-time-of-writing


----------



## dildaysc

Let's get familiar with 2 Peter!

Heidegger provides a helpful outline...

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-2-Peter-detailed-outline


----------



## dildaysc

This outline of 2 Peter is easily memorized in minutes, but the beneficial uses will last for a lifetime!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-2-Peter-synoptic-outline


----------



## dildaysc

What are the best modern commentaries on 2 Peter?

J.H. Heidegger gives us the best of the old...

https://www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-2-Peter-interpreters


----------



## dildaysc

Do you ever struggle with Assurance of Salvation?

This Introductory study to 1 John may be just the thing...

New posts almost daily.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 John: Chapter Summary


The Author of the Epistle is Saint John, Apostle of Christ. For what reason was his name not prefixed? The rash assertion of Baronius concerning the lost preface of the Epistle, 1. It was intended, not for an individual person, but for believing Jews, or rather a Church composed of Jews and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Who wrote 1 John? the Apostle John? or a Johannine community?

J.H. Heidegger gives the older view...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 John: Authorship


1. The Author of the Epistle is Saint John, Apostle of Christ. For what reason was his name not prefixed? The rash assertion of Baronius concerning the lost preface of the Epistle. This Epistle was written by Saint John, the Evangelist and Apostle of Christ, as the inscription, which reads...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Was 1 John originally written to believing Jews?

J.H. Heidegger explores this difficult question...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 John: Recipients, Part 1


2. It was intended, not for an individual person, but for believing Jews, or rather a Church composed of Jews and Gentiles. The passage in 1 John 2:1, 2 is explained. Since this Epistle is of the number of the Catholic Epistles, it is not inscribed to one person, or to any single Church. But...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Was 1 John written to the believing Jews of Parthia?

J.H. Heidegger explores this ancient tradition...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 John: Recipients, Part 2


3. The assertion of Baronius and Grotius, that it was formerly inscribed to Parthians, is touched upon. Therefore, Baronius is deceived, who on the year 99 AD insists that this Epistle was written to the Parthians, relying on the testimonies of Hyginus,[1]Epistle I, and of Augustine in...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

The Johannine Epistles, dealing much with false teaching and false teachers, are much neglected by contemporary Evangelicals.

Perhaps the neglect of these precious portions presents a partial explanation of our inability to deal with such...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 John: Occasion of the Epistle


4. The occasion of the Epistle. Heretics, persecutors, and hypocrites appear to have furnished for John the occasion for writing. Heretics, Antichrists, False Prophets, 1 John 2:18, 19, 22, 26; 4:1, and Persecutors, 1 John 3:1, 13, are touched upon. Hypocrites also in the bowels of the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

J.H. Heidegger presents 1 John as a Compendium of Christian Doctrine.

An interesting perspective...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 John: Argument of the Epistle


5. The argument of the same. It is a compendium of Christian Doctrine, bearing witness to preceding Scriptures. Therefore, thus Saint John, being about to close the canon of Scripture with these Epistles and his Apocalypse, sets forth and repeats saving doctrine concerning God, concerning...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

When was 1 John written?

Also, bonus material from De Moor on the role of the Apostle John in the Canonization process (in the "Comments").









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 John: Time of Writing


6. It appears to have been written quite late, after most of the New Testament books. The time of writing is not well established. Nevertheless, it is probable that it was written late, after the other Scriptures of the New Testament, but before the second and third Epistles and the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Struggling with Assurance of Salvation? 1 John is for you.

J.H. Heidegger provides us with a helpful outline...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 John: Detailed Outline


7. The Epistle has two parts: I. Concerning faith in Christ, and the Antichrist opposed to Him. II. Concerning true piety and charity, and the love of the world opposed to them. Which things are scattered through the five Chapters. Interpreters of the Epistle, Ancient, Reformed, Lutheran...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

J.H. Heidegger provides for us a brief and memorable outline of 1 John!

Valuable!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 John: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. Concerning faith in Christ, with Antichrist set in opposition to Him. II. Concerning true piety and love. These duties are treated here a little and there a little, chapters 1-5. 1. Concerning Christ, the true light, communion with Him, chapter 1. 2. Concerning propitiation...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Read John Cotton on 1 John! You will not be sorry!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 John: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: Augustine, Clement of Alexandria. REFORMED: Danæus, Grynæus, Œcolampadius, van Staveren,[1] Zanchi, Zwingli, Meztrezatius, Burckhard. English: Cotton,[2] Dickson, Tyndale, Anonymous 1538. LUTHERAN: Althamer, Beurlin,[3] Eckhard, Hunnius, Lybius, Selnecker, Dorsche.[4] ROMAN...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

A translation milestone!

Heidegger's Introduction to 1 John is now available in English in its entirety! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------



## dildaysc

Have you neglected 2 John?

Join us for J.H. Heidegger's introductory study!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 John: Chapter Summary


The Author of the Epistle is the Apostle John, not an Ephesian Elder differing from him, as Grotius imagines, whose arguments are refuted, 1. It is inscribed to an elect Lady, not a Church, but an individual matron, and to her children, 2. The occasion and argument of the Epistle, 3. The time...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Who wrote 2 John? the Apostle? some Ephesian elder?See also Dr. Dilday's sermon on the Canonicity of 2 John (in the "Comments").









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 John: Authorship


1. The Author of the Epistle is the Apostle John, not an Ephesian Elder differing from him, as Grotius imagines, whose arguments are refuted. That this Epistle, and that which follows, were written, not by the Apostle John, but by some Ephesian Elder by the name of John, Hugo Grotius undertakes...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Who is John's "Elect Lady"?

J.H. Heidegger investigates...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 John: Recipients


2. It is inscribed to an elect Lady, not a Church, but an individual matron, and to her children. The Epistle is inscribed ἐκλεκτῇ κυρίᾳ καὶ τοῖς τέκνοις αὐτῆς, to the elect Lady, and her children. Some ineptly, and Hammond among others, by the elect Lady understand the Christian Church...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Unfamiliar with 2 John?

J.H. Heidegger summarizes the Epistle for us in two sentences!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 John: Occasion and Argument of the Epistle


3. The occasion and argument of the Epistle. The occasion for writing was furnished by this elect Lady’s children, whom he had heard to be walking in the truth, verse 4. Then he thought to confirm them in the acknowledged truth, with obedience to be rendered to the old command, against the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

When did John write 2 John?

J.H. Heidegger examines the scanty evidence...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 John: Time of Writing


4. The time of writing. It is hardly able to be doubted that this Epistle was written in the precipitous decline of old age. For, for no better reason does it appear that Saint John calls himself the πρεσβύτερον/elder in the Inscription, than that he, being very old, and with his Apostolic...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Let's get acquainted with 2 John!

J.H. Heidegger's outline can help!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 John: Detailed Outline


5. It has three parts: I. A Preface (2 John 1-3). II. The Discussion, that is, congratulations concerning the acknowledgment of the truth, and an exhortation to constancy (2 John 4-11). III. An Epilogue (2 John 12, 13). Interpreters of the Epistle, Ancient, Reformed, Lutheran, Roman...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Let's get acquainted with 2 John!

J.H. Heidegger's memorable outline can be learned in minutes!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 John: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. Preface, verses 1-3. II. The discussion, that is, congratulations concerning the acknowledgement of the truth, and an exhortation to constancy, verses 4-11. III. Epilogue, verses 12, 13.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

What are the best modern commentaries on 2 John?

J.H. Heidegger gives us the best of the older...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 John: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: Clement of Alexandria. REFORMED: Danæus, Grynæus, Zanchi. English: Cawdry, Jones, Pococke. LUTHERAN: Beurlin, Lybius, Selnecker. ROMAN CATHOLIC: None separately. ADD the Interpreters of all the Books of the New Testament, and also of the Catholic Epistles, above.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

3 John is too much neglected.

J.H. Heidegger whets our appetite for his introductory study of this little epistle...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 3 John: Chapter Summary


The Author of the Epistle is the same as that of the former, 1. It is inscribed to Gaius, or Caius, not a Corinthian, but perhaps a Roman, 2. The occasion and argument of the Epistle, 3. The time of writing, 4. There are three parts: I. A Preface to the Epistle (3 John 1, 2). II. The...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Who wrote 2 & 3 John? the Apostle? some other?

J.H. Heidegger weighs in...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 3 John: Authorship


1. The Author of the Epistle is the same as that of the former. The Author of this Epistle is called the πρεσβύτερος/elder: just like the author of the second. That it is understood of the Apostle John, we confirmed above. Heidegger on the authorship of 2 John.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

3 John was written to one Gaius.

Who was he?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 3 John: Recipient


2. It is inscribed to Gaius, or Caius, not a Corinthian, but perhaps a Roman. It is inscribed to Γαΐῳ τῷ ἀγαπητῷ, the wellbeloved Gaius, verse 1. Whether or not this is the Gaius of whom mention is made in Romans 16:23; 1 Corinthians 1:14, and who was a Corinthian, and converted by Saint Paul...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Let's get acquainted with 3 John!

J.H. Heidegger summarizes its contents in two sentences! Helpful!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 3 John: Occasion and Argument of the Epistle


3. The occasion and argument of the Epistle. The occasion for writing to Gaius was furnished by those that were praising the constancy of Gaius in John’s presence. On this occasion, Saint John rejoices over him, exhorts him to continue his beneficence toward the household of faith, marks...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

When was 3 John written?

J.H. Heidegger argues for a comparatively late date.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 3 John: Time of Writing


4. The time of writing. Concerning the time of the writing of this Epistle, we thing that the same judgment is to be rendered as concerning the time of the preceding Epistle. Heidegger on the Time of Writing of 2 John




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Let's get acquainted with 3 John!

J.H. Heidegger's outline can help!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 3 John: Detailed Outline


5. There are three parts: I. A Preface to the Epistle (3 John 1, 2). II. The treatment, that is, a commendation of the faith and beneficence of Gaius (3 John 3-12). III. The Epilogue (3 John 13, 14). Interpreters of the Epistle, Ancient, Reformed, Lutheran, Roman Catholic; and also a...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

J.H. Heidegger gives us a simple and memorable outline of 3 John! Valuable!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 3 John: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. Preface, verses 1-2. II. The discussion, that is, a commendation of the faith and beneficence of Gaius, a reprehension of Diotrephes, and praise of Demetrius, verses 3-12. III. Epilogue, verses 13, 14.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

What are the best modern commentaries on 3 John?

J.H. Heidegger gives us the best of the older...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 3 John: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: None separately. REFORMED: Danæus, Daillé, Zanchi. English: Jones, Knewstub, Pococke. LUTHERAN: Beurlin, Lybius, Selnecker. ROMAN CATHOLIC: None separately. ADD the Interpreters of all the Books of the New Testament, and also of the Catholic Epistles, above.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

The Epistle of Jude is small, but full of mysteries.

Let's study Jude together, with J.H. Heidegger as our guide...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Jude: Chapter Summary


The Author of the Epistle is the Apostle Jude, not some Bishop of Jerusalem. Grotius’ objections are answered, 1. The authority of the Epistle asserted against ancients hesitating in uncertainty, and the Centuriators, 2. The Inscription, 3. The scope and argument of the Epistle, 4. That it...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Who wrote the Epistle of Jude? the Apostle? some other?

J.H. Heidegger defends the historical view, and critiques the modern view at its first rising.

See Poole's treatment in the comments...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Jude: Authorship


1. The Author of the Epistle is the Apostle Jude, not some Bishop of Jerusalem. Grotius’ objections are answered. The Author of the Epistle is Ἰούδας, Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ δοῦλος, ἀδελφὸς δὲ Ἰακώβου, Jude, the servant of Jesus Christ, but brother of James, namely, the son of Alphæus,[1] verse 1. But...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Some have denied the canonical authority of Jude.

J.H. Heidegger defends the Epistle against opponents, ancient and modern...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Jude: Authority of the Epistle


2. The authority of the Epistle asserted against ancients hesitating in uncertainty, and the Centuriators. Eusebius in his Historia Ecclesiastica, book VI, section 12, and Jerome in his catalogue, relate that there was of old opposition to this Epistle. Eusebius acknowledges that this is...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

To whom was Jude's Epistle written?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Jude: Recipients


3. The Inscription. Now, Jude wrote τοῖς ἐν Θεῷ Πατρὶ ἡγιασμένοις, καὶ Ἰησοῦ Χριστῷ τετηρημένοις, κλητοῖς, to those sanctified in God the Father, and preserved by Jesus Christ, and called, verse 1. Undoubtedly are understood all believers of the Jews and Gentiles, called to the communion of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

What is the Epistle of Jude about?

J.H. Heidegger summarizes it for us in 3 sentences! Valuable!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Jude: Argument of the Epistle


4. The scope and argument of the Epistle. It was his purpose to write to those called περὶ τῆς κοινῆς σωτηρίας, concerning the common salvation, and to exhort them ἐπαγωνίζεσθαι τῇ ἅπαξ παραδοθείσῃ τοῖς ἁγίοις πίστει, to contend earnestly for the faith which was once delivered to the saints...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

When was the Epistle of Jude written?

J.H. Heidegger defends Apostolic authorship, but nevertheless a comparatively late date...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Jude: Time of Writing


5. That it was written comparatively late, is proven. That this Epistle was written quite late, is hardly able to be doubted. He certainly wrote after Peter, of whose words, by the same Spirit with which he was inspired, he generally makes use, in such a way that this Epistle is held by some...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Less familiar with Jude?

J.H. Heidegger's outline can help!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Jude: Detailed Outline


6. There are three parts: I. A preface (Jude 1, 2). II. The body, containing an exhortation to contend for the faith once delivered (Jude 3-23). III. The Epilogue (Jude 24, 25). Interpreters of the Epistle, Ancient, Reformed, Lutheran, Roman Catholic; and also a Synoptic Table. The...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Unfamiliar with Jude?

J.H. Heidegger provides us with a brief outline that can be memorized in minutes!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Jude: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. Preface, verses 1-2. II. The discussion, that is, an exhortation to contend for the faith once delivered, verses 3-23. III. The Epilogue, or Doxology, verses 24, 25.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

Get and read old William Jenkyn's commentary on Jude (recently reprinted)! You will not be disappointed!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Jude: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: Ambrose, Clement of Alexandria. REFORMED: Danæus, Johannes Huldricus, Junius, Pareus, Sibelius.[1] English: Dickson, Jenkyn,[2] Manton, Otes, Perkins, Turnbull, Willet, Broughton.[3] LUTHERAN: Kirstenius, Luther, Pelargus, Rostius. ROMAN CATHOLIC: Aubertus, Boulducus,[4]...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc

J.H. Heidegger's Introduction to the General Epistles of the New Testament is now available in its entirety! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------

